# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  У всех ли бывают страхи??

## Милана

Кто-нибудь может ответить,у всех ли людей бывают сильные страхи??
Просто я постоянно чего-то боюсь и хотелось бы узнать у многих
ли такое бывает?? 
Уже наверное месяц из-за этого спать почти не могу,только со светом,
да и то всякие пугающие мысли в голову лезут.
Посмотрела передачу"Пусть говорят.Судный день" и не знаю как после увиденного
дальше жить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, у всех бывают страхи. Только они разные. я вот высоты боюсь, привидений и темноты. Раньше много читала всяких ужастиков, теперь это всё сказывается страхами. Стараюсь поменьше смотреть телевизор (чего и вам искренне желаю).

В общем, с какими гунами мы соприкасаемся в жизни, такие эмоции испытываем. Гуна благости для нас - это спасение. Для начала надо хотя бы к ней стремиться.
Милана, вы знаете проявления гуны благости?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что страх-это невежество. И надо его победить лучом Знания :buket:

----------


## Милана

Если бы всё так было. Я помню биографию Серафима Саровского,как ему в лесу бандит спину проломил. Вот и страшно жить после такого,даже святые от таких жестоких вещей не застрахованы почему-то. И я никак не могу понять почему?

----------


## Светлана )

Милана, мне очень помогает вылезать из невежества духовная музыка, бхаджаны, лекции. Можно слушать и одновременно - выполнять свои обычные обязанности. Магнитофон или плеер есть? В интернете бесплатно очень много тут:

http://vedamedia.ru/

http://www.valyaeva.ru/?page_id=3577

http://www.ayurvedaradio.ru/

http://ruzov.ru/catalog2.aspx?mid=1&id=49

http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/downloads.html

http://radio.ruzov.ru/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если бы всё так было. Я помню биографию Серафима Саровского,как ему в лесу бандит спину проломил. Вот и страшно жить после такого,даже святые от таких жестоких вещей не застрахованы почему-то. И я никак не могу понять почему?


Милана, вы за него так переживаете...а он свои грехи уже все искупил и, наверное, к  Богу  вернулся :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии ШБ 1.14.38 « Забывчивая обусловленная душа постоянно пребывает в *страхе*.. Но освобожденная душа подобно маленькому ребенку, всецело полагающемуся на милость отца, никогда ничего не боится. *Страх* –разновидность иллюзии, которая возникает у живого существа, находящегося в состоянии дремоты и забывшего о своих вечных отношениях с Господом. Если живое существо, как сказано в Бхагавад Гите 2.20, по своей природе бессмертно, тогда чего ему бояться? Во сне человек может испугаться тигра, но бодрствующий рядом с ним не видит никакого тигра. Тигр –иллюзия и для спящего, и для бодрствующего, так как в действительности никакого тигра нет. Однако, человек, во сне забывший о том, какова жизнь в состоянии бодрствования, испытывает *страх*. Человек же, помнящий о своем положении, не боится ничего».

----------


## Милана

На самом деле,я смерти совершенно не боюсь,я боюсь издевательств и т.д. Мне страшно,что меня могут так же поджечь,как и ту девушку,про которую была передача. Вот мне и хотелось узнать,у всех ли сильные страхи бывают?? Как-то надо жить с этим.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А вы не смотрите про девушку, вы почитайте лучше "Бхагавад-Гиту". Там вы узнаете, что «Для души не существует  ни рождения, ни смерти.» «Душу нельзя рассечь на куски никаким оружием, сжечь огнем, смочить водой или иссушить ветром (Б.Г.2.23)».

http://vyasa.ru/books/tiacherBhagavad-Gita/?id=1166
НАУКА О ДУШЕ

----------


## Милана

Да,конечно,душу не убьёшь,но когда тело бьют,то это очень больно и даже Бхагават Гита это менее болезненным не делает почему-то.
Но я не только побоев боюсь,я вообще всего боюсь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Потому что мы, маленькие вечные души, ушли от своего вечного Отца и бродим тут в одиночестве и страхе :sed: 
Нам надо Домой возвращаться! Всё очень просто на самом деле. Просто возвращаемся, Милана! Вы как? Согласны?

----------


## Милана

Святые почему-то всегда больше других страдают. Харидаса Тхакура избивали, Иисуса Христа распяли,многих первых христиан сожгли, первые преданные в СССР в тюрьмах и псих.больницах сидели. Праведники почему-то страдают больше,чем грешники.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нет, не больше они страдают. А наамного меньше, Милана! Святые страдают последнюю жизнь. А грешники ещё миллионы жизней будут страдать, и в Аду тоже.

И кто бы как ни страдал, это всё мы заслужили. И надо принять это и понять. Всё справедливо в царстве Бога.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, вы Кришне доверяете?

----------


## Макс_И

> Праведники почему-то страдают больше,чем грешники.


На адских планетах страдания несоизмеримы и там далеко не святые). 
 На самом деле все страдают в этом мире. В блокаду в Ленинграде ад творился, под Сталинградом тоже. Люди от голода друг друга ели, мерзли и сходили с ума. И не были святыми. Даже не знали что можно Харе Кришна повторять)...
 Страдания могут сделать человека очень хорошим, иначе он стал бы каким нить как сталин или гитлер, который мог миллионы загубить женщин стариков и детей без проблемм. 

Этот мир создан для страданий,  тока преданность Богу спасает. Никто не может быть счастлив кроме как через Его закон). 
 ум можно занять чтением книг Прабхупады, Шримад Бхагаватам выветривает психические страдания очень хорошо). Всякие не первой важности заморочки). Страхи. Там же Кришна везде.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:good:

----------


## Светлана )



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ДЖААЙ! :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Не уже ли действительно,никто ничего не боится?? И только я одна всего боюсь??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не уже ли действительно,никто ничего не боится?? И только я одна всего боюсь??


 Милана, Шримад Бхагаватам вам ответила, что у ВСЕХ есть страхи. Но говорить лучше не о своих страхах(что является бесполезным занятием), а о позитивных вещах. И о Кришне :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«В каждой личности сидят четыре человека: - тот, которого знают люди, - тот, которого знают близкие, - тот, которого знает он сам, - и тот, которого знает Бог.»

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Я думаю, если что-то гнетёт - значит, его самого гнетут. То что проявляется как страхи - это некая органичная часть нашей личности, которой мы просто (в силу воспитания, мнения социума, ещё чего) не даём ходу. Но это ведь часть нас самих, неотъемлемая шестерёнка, и она не может уйти. 


Лично мне с таким помогает метод - возвести страхи до чего-то высшего, соотнести-связать их с каким-то своим идеалом, чем-то любимым. 



> я хочу быть похожим на "X" -> для "X" характерно иметь такой страх -> я сейчас чувствую такой страх -> значит, я как "X" -> ура!


Суть метода в том, что моё индивидуальное чувство нужно крепко заассоциировать с чем-то идеальным (при большом воображении это, думаю, не должно составить труда). Сам страх-то, конечно, никуда не денется, но из-за наведённых связей он теперь воспримется как естественный, красивый и радостный.

----------


## Светлана )

Из интернета...
 "Баба Тоня живет в Суздале и все выходные торгует у церкви Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы: продает волшебные валеночки. Сувениры. Пара маленьких валенок – сто рублей, оберег из овечий шерсти – тридцать рублей. Ее бизнес успешен, потому что все знают: баба Тоня опекает семь детских домов Владимирской области. Для нее там все — внучата.

«Весь мой товар помещается в эту маленькую сумочку. Но если я продам все, что у меня в этой сумочке, вы наверное удивитесь, я одену не менее 20 детишек детского дома».

У нее живые глаза и вдумчивая, очень разумная речь интеллигентного человека. Еще бы: до пенсии она была начальником отдела НИИ. О валенках говорит реалистично:
«Это неинтересная работа. Если бы она не приносила мне такой доход, не помогала с сиротами, мне бы она была тяжела. Но так как она все-таки помогает людям, помогает сиротам, я аккуратненько валяю и валяю…»
День за днем, по пять пар в день — чтобы потом в выходные стоять, на морозе торговать, а после по магазинам отовариваться и коробки с подарками развозить по детским домам.
Но бабу Тоню любят не за то, что она снабжает детей одеждой и сладкими фруктами. Она — всеобщая бабушка, которая знает всех поименно, которую ждут, для которой устраивают детские спектакли, ради которой дети хотят учить стихи и разучивать танцы. В детских домах баба Тоня не просто гость, в шутку ее здесь называют ревизором: она запросто может наведаться без предупреждения, и если что-то не так, — она при всей своей доброте молчать не будет. И ее слушают. РОНО обычно звонит после ее визитов: «Как Антонина Петровна? Довольна ли она вами?»

«Жизнь тогда кончается, когда ты прекращаешь делать добро и заботиться о людях. Тогда ты уже не живешь: зачем ты нужна? Если я в этот день никому ничего хорошего не сделала, я думаю: «Да Боже мой, да Бог меня накажет! Зачем же он дал мне этот день?» Даже если вы ничего не купите, ничего не приобретете, а только постоите рядом со мной хоть одну минуту, у вас обязательно случится что-то приятное. Почему? Вас удивляет, а я знаю почему. Потому что вы стоите рядом с самой богатой и счастливой бабушкой!»
Бабе Тоне 83 года, детским домам она помогает уже сорок лет. Для Антонины Петровны Макаровой жизнь — очень простая и понятная вещь. Делай каждый день добро, заботься о людях — это и есть настоящая, самая правильная жизнь.
С чего начинается правильная жизнь? Она начинается с заботливости, радости и вдумчивости, то есть момента, когда человек просыпается, включает голову и начинает думать. Давайте об этих вещах подумаем вместе...
Жизнь становится правильной тогда, когда мы начинаем быть заботливыми".

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

хорошая история,Светлана!я тоже думаю,что все депрессии,страхи,фобии-это все от зацикленности на себе,от эгоизма.мы пытаемся наслаждатся в одиночку,сами,но в нас счастья нету,поэтому получается вот такое..грусть тоска..

плюс должна быть физическая активность,это тоже решает много проблем.

----------


## Светлана )

Точно, реальная деятельность в служении и физическая активность,- вот  :friends:

----------


## Милана

А разве вам не страшно,после той жуткой истории про девушку?? Как можно спокойно жить,зная,что вот такие ужасы бывают и
никто ведь от этого не застрахован. Я сколько угодно могу внушать себе,что если я буду идти по тёмной улице,то со мной ничего не случится,но 
в реальности,по тёмной улице идти очень опасно и глупые самовнушения могут только навредить.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А Вы не идите по темной улице. Вы идите домой, потому что там много служения Кришне. Или идите на нама-хатту, потому что там преданные. Или идите на работу, потому что это дхарма. Вот так и страшно совсем не будет  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> Как можно спокойно жить,зная,что вот такие ужасы бывают и
> никто ведь от этого не застрахован....
> в реальности,по тёмной улице идти очень опасно и глупые самовнушения могут только навредить.


Миланочка, наверное, всем женщинам иногда бывает страшно, поэтому без всяких самовнушений, тем более глупых, просто примените разум -и не ходите в одиночку по темным улицам. Займите ум и тело в чем-то полезном и позитивном, например, в служении Богу и людям. Это можно делать в любом месте и в любое время!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Если бы всё так было. Я помню биографию Серафима Саровского,как ему в лесу бандит спину проломил. Вот и страшно жить после такого,даже святые от таких жестоких вещей не застрахованы почему-то. И я никак не могу понять *почему*?


Потому что страдания помогают святым помнить о Боге. Царицу Кунти вспомните. Или Драупади, к примеру. Их  привязанность и любовь к Кришне стали только сильнее от всех испытаний, что выпали на их долю.

Но ведь и Кришна боится (: Вспомните _дамодара-лилу_. Как он убегает от мамы Яшоды. И это не театрализованное представление, не спектакль. Он и вправду боится - у неё ведь  верёвка в руке, к тому же она сердится. _йашодā-бхийолукхалāд дхāвамāнам_. И в "Шримад Бхагаватам" (1.8.31) приводятся слова царицы Кунти: "Мой дорогой Кришна, Яшода хотела связать Тебя веревкой, когда Ты напроказничал, и Твои испуганные глаза наполнились слезами, которые смыли краску с Твоих ресниц. Ты был напуган, хотя Тебя боится сам страх. Это зрелище приводит меня в замешательство".

В нашем случае, конечно, страдания и страхи - это карма. Мне периоды  страданий или страхи помогают о Кришне ВСпомнить. В такие минуты особенно искренне получается Харе Кришна повторять (:

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Ну, а если серьёзно, то лучше, конечно, не концентрироваться на страхах. Особенно чужих. Когда слушаешь или думаешь, или с содроганием представляешь себя в какой-то страшной ситуации, тем самым притягиваешь её в собственную жизнь. Зачем это надо? 
Наоборот, лучше сосредоточиться на том, чего хочется достичь, а не на том, от чего хочется сбежать.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Не смотрите телевизор.

----------


## Милана

Спасибо,но мне кажется,что это не правильный совет. В той передаче показали реальный случай,а не фантастический фильм ужасов. Это то,что реально происходит на соседней улице или в соседней квартире и мне кажется,что это слишком не правильно или даже опасно,не знать о таком.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Читайте книги больше, из них получите знания где опасно.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Не уже ли действительно,никто ничего не боится?? И только я одна всего боюсь??


боятся все, страх это естественное чувство самосохранения, без него мы бы не могли жить. Но не у всех чувство страха настолько интенсивно, чтобы это доставляло большие беспокойства.

Если у вас беспокойство очень сильное, повышенная тревожность, ваши страхи не дают вам уснуть, постоянно преследуют вас  -скорее всего речь идет о слабости нервной системы и возможно и о каких-то психических расстройствах. Нужно обратиться к врачу.

----------


## Kristina

А я вот боюсь физической боли, прям до одури :swoon: 
Из-за этого боюсь умирать, т.е. не самой смерти, а что будет больно. И что ещё хуже вдруг за мной  придут Ямадуты и будут меня мучать :mmm:  Не понимаю КАК душа может вытерпеть муки в аду, это же нереально :swoon: допустим тебя жарят живьём, ну кАк ЕТО можно вытерпеть?! :mmm:

----------


## Милана

Кто-нибудь может посоветовать,что можно сделать с тем,что страшно спать?? Сама ночь пугает. Днём было бы не страшно. Уже несколько месяцев ничего не могу с этим поделать.

----------


## Светлана )

Милана,обязательно читайте Нрисимха Кавачу перед сном! Молитва каждый день - прогонит страхи. Ну и ночничок маленький попробуйте  оставлять включенным.
Тут еще : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeySL-P-FvI

http://video.yandex.ru/#search?where...1VREjt3m8gE%2C

http://video.yandex.ru/#search?where...ovWgoB2RhSY%2C

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Не хотел вчера на ночь писать  :smilies: )
Ночные страхи обычно связаны с нашими старыми "друзьями" в тонких телах, которые приходят нас покушать  :smilies:  Кушают они эмоции, вот и нагоняют страхи. В общем ничего серьезного, если человек умеет управлять своим умом. А вот если не умеет, тогда он концентрируется на своем страхе, что лишь накручивает ситуацию.

Поддержание внешней и внутренней чистоты делает Ваше жилище и Вас неприятными для таких существ. Регулярное мытье пола с навозом, проветриваение, лампадка на ночь... Ну и конечно погружение в Сознание Кришны в течение дня. Кроме того, хорошо на всю ночь оставлять едва слышно киртан или джапу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кто-нибудь может посоветовать,что можно сделать с тем,что страшно спать?? Сама ночь пугает. Днём было бы не страшно. Уже несколько месяцев ничего не могу с этим поделать.


Милана, мне тоже бывает страшно спать, когда родные не дома.
я включаю мантры (например, Нрисимха кавачу) или лекцию на всю ночь, зажигаю ночник и благовония зажигаю, предложеные Божествам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Аа, самое главное- приношу в комнату Туласи деви!

Ещё говорят, когда страшно, надо громко кричать "РАМ", все страхи убегают :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Спасибо большое! Попробую.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Удачи, Милана! :heart: 

Если что - мы рядом :vedma:

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

Уважаемая, Милана. Есть положительный опыт избавления от страхов. Метод основан только на принятии пищи, приготовленной в строгом соответствии с
Бхагавад-гитой. Никакой мистики, никакой хатха-йоги, никакой аюрведы и даже никаких специальных молитв о поддержании здоровья. Только три стиха из 
Бхагавад-гиты. Шри Кришна там всё сказал. Через два года обычного ежедневного питания будете здоровы физически, психически и, более того, Вы станете
смелым человеком насколько это возможно для женщины. Секрет объясню бесплатно путём электронного общения. Мой адрес: a2401108@yandex.ru
  С уважением ко Всем участникам форума и с благодарностью к модераторам.

----------


## Милана

А почему нельзя объяснить на форуме,что бы все могли прочитать??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А почему нельзя объяснить на форуме,что бы все могли прочитать??


Правда, нам тоже интересно! :smilies:

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

Нельзя, потому, что не было задано вопроса. Все на форуме дают Вам советы. Мои слова будут переводом слов Шри Кришны из Бхагавад-гиты 17.8-17.10
о том как быть здоровым. Эти слова накладывают на говорящего большую ответственность. Так же и на услышавшего, но не выполнившего, ляжет грех оскорб-
ления Священного Писания. Упомянутые стихи были проверены мною в действии на людях и животных, которые были избавлены от тяжких и "неизлечимых" болезней.
Поэтому пишу без пафоса, без корысти ( просто фамилия у меня Милостивый ), но с полной ответственностью за свои слова. Скажу Вам по своему опыту,
что большинство людей в том числе и преданных-вайшнавов имеют следующую логику: "что сотни преданных болеют и умирают от болезней в том числе и 
Шрила Прабхупада ( Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами ), а Гададхар Пандит утверждает , что можно вылечиться и никогда не болеть? С трудом верится". Поэтому
уважаемая Милана, тоже нет смысла писать об этом здесь в подробностях. Это недоверие заложено Шри Кришной и мы не обязаны доверять малоизвестному
человеку.  С уважением Гададхар Пандит дас адхикари.

----------


## Милана

> Упомянутые стихи были проверены мною в действии на людях и животных, которые были избавлены от тяжких и "неизлечимых" болезней.


Так тем более,это всем рассказать нужно. Все люди на Земле болеют. Как-то не хорошо одному человеку рассказать,а миллионы пусть умирают.

----------


## Макс_И

Пища, дорогая тем, кто в гуне добродетели, увеличивает продолжительность жизни, очищает их существование и дает силу, здоровье, счастье и удовлетворение. Такая пища - сочная, маслянистая, здоровая и приятная сердцу.

сочноедение ?? =)

----------


## Макс_И

> Так тем более,это всем рассказать нужно. Все люди на Земле болеют. Как-то не хорошо одному человеку рассказать,а миллионы пусть умирают.


Я тоже так думаю. Но иногда знание может убить...увы...

Из старой красной Бхагавад Гиты...

кату - горькая; амла - кислая; лавана - соленая; ати-ушна очень перченая; тикшна - острая; рукша - сухая; видахинах - очень горячая; ахарах - пища; раджасасйа - для того, кто в гуне страсти; иштах - вкусная; *духкха - несчастье; шока - горе*; *амайа - вызывающая болезни*; прадах - служащий причиной.

Пища слишком горькая, слишком кислая, соленая, пряная, острая, сухая и *горячая* дорога тем, кто в гуне страсти. Такая пища *вызывает страдания, несчастья и болезни*.

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

> Правда, нам тоже интересно!


Уважаемая матаджи Кастурика д. д. Вы тоже можете получить от меня ответ, но через мой электронный адрес. Поймите правильно, что задавание вопроса
лично Вами является для меня важным моментом для отслеживания серьёзности человека на начальном этапе. Второе: это то, что мне придётся задавать 
встречные личные вопросы уже непосредственно для лечения и оглашать их на форуме не корректно с точки зрения врачебной этики, тем более в отношении
женщин.

----------


## Кеша

Уважаемый Гададхар Пандит прабху, звучит так, будто у вас какая-то особая Бхагавад-гита.  :smilies: 
Если вы изначально не собирались освещать вопрос, то зачем же публично написали загадками? надо было писать в личку сразу.
Если опасаетесь цитировать, то можно привести номера стихов, книги есть у всех.

----------


## Макс_И

> Если опасаетесь цитировать, то* можно привести номера стихов*, книги есть у всех.





> Нельзя, потому, что не было задано вопроса. Все на форуме дают Вам советы. Мои слова будут переводом слов Шри Кришны* из Бхагавад-гиты 17.8-17.10*
> о том как быть здоровым. Эти слова накладывают на говорящего большую ответственность. Так же и на услышавшего, но не выполнившего, ляжет грех оскорб-
> ления Священного Писания. Упомянутые стихи были проверены мною в действии на людях и животных, которые были избавлены от тяжких и "неизлечимых" болезней.


цитаты...

----------


## Кеша

chaitanya, да-да, уже заметил. Пропустил этот момент, спасибо.

Вопрос: а что, можно перевести как-то по-особенному то, что уже переведено и прокомментировано ачарьями?

----------


## Макс_И

Лано, извините что так прямо вопросы задал. Всеравно спасибо что "заставили" задуматься. Харе Кришна)




> Вопрос: а что, можно перевести как-то по-особенному то, что уже переведено и прокомментировано ачарьями?


ну иногда действителньо слова в своем переводе по смыслу бывает как то расплыаются. В одном стихе слово на санскрите переведено под одним смыслом. В другом под другим но очень схожем, но смысл изначальный теряется и уже не так понятно о чем именно речь. Есть случаи когда без таких вторых схожих стихов вообще не понять. Иногда это ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО....
Есть тройка-другая примеров.

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

Для уважаемого Кеши. Бхагавад-гита та же, но перевод санскрита мой ( стихи 17.8-17.10 ) Не хотел никого беспокоить, просто не сразу понял, что мож-
но было написать в личку матаджи Милане.

----------


## Кеша

> ну иногда действителньо слова в своем переводе по смыслу бывает как то расплыаются.


Это так, но у нас же есть оригинальные тексты Прабхупады на английском, всегда можно заглянуть. Что же теперь, ставить под сомнение авторитетность слов ачарьи? Просто я действительно не понимаю... где гарантия, что наш перевод окажется правильным, если мы ещё не достигли уровня чистой любви к Богу?

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

> chaitanya, да-да, уже заметил. Пропустил этот момент, спасибо.
> 
> Вопрос: а что, можно перевести как-то по-особенному то, что уже переведено и прокомментировано ачарьями?





> Для уважаемого Кеши. Бхагавад-гита та же, но перевод санскрита мой ( стихи 17.8-17.10 ) Не хотел никого беспокоить, просто не сразу понял, что мож-
> но было написать в личку матаджи Милане.


  Да, судя по полученным мною результатам, мой перевод оказался правильным. Хотя я также испытываю душевную боль от того, что предыдущие переводы
именно этих трёх стихов убивают тела преданных, хотя Шри Кришна обещает здоровье и счастье. Поверьте, что именно моё целомудренное отношение к сло-
вам Шри Кришны и нетерпимость к личным болезням подсказали мне вариант перевода всего нескольких слов из упомянутых стихов. Уважаемый Кеша, нихочу
Вам ничего навязывать, желаю, чтобы Ваше уважение к ачарьям принесло Вам счастье.

----------


## Макс_И

> ... у нас же есть оригинальные тексты Прабхупады на английском, всегда можно заглянуть. Что же теперь, ставить под сомнение авторитетность слов ачарьи? Просто я действительно не понимаю... где гарантия, что наш перевод окажется правильным, если мы ещё не достигли уровня чистой любви к Богу?


Я согласен - сам и не брался ничего переводить. Тоже, когда было нужно подглядывал в перевод на английский Шрилы Прабхупады. Лично я не вижу в этом никакой беды. Тем более что даже если где то перевод сбит, есть иллюстрирующие примеры из Шримад Бхагаватам.  А бывает еще что слово переведенное на англ при переводе на русский может иметь 2 значения. Иногда близких по смыслу но основной смысл как бы всеравно теряется, а бывает что вообще в корне все меняющих... Тоесть даже заглядывание в перевод на английский Шрилой Прабхупадой - не все спасает)... Но я вообще в этом не специалист. Так видел пару случаев. И не считаю это страшным совершенно. И конешно ценю и уважаю любой чужой труд.  Харе Кришна)

----------


## Александр.Б

Уважаемый Гададхар Пандит пр. не надо ходить вокруг да около, выкладывайте свой перевод, не бойтесь))) а ещё лучше подробный сравнительный анализ того перевода и вашего.

----------


## Светлана )

Пришлите, пожалуйста,и мне тоже перевод! Я тоже хочу!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Перевод! Перевод!
 ВСЕМ перевод!  :smilies:

----------


## Сева

О великий гуру знанием санскрита превзошедший Прабхупаду!

умоляю раскажите мне стишок который сделает меня здоровым и сильным!

А может у Вас есть стишок который сделает меня царем?
Может вы за 30 долларов дадите мне мантру которая сделает меня Богом?


П.С. Я в одном видео слышал прикол от Прабхупады - Прабхупада изображает лжегуру говорящего со своим учеником :
"Я надавлю тебе на глаза и ты увидешь свет!".

----------


## Сева

Зачем Кришна эту аюрведу бесполезную давал?
Зачем хатха йогой голову морочил? (и Прабхупада за Ним вслед сказал в Бхагаватам что хатха йога лечит все болезни)
Зачем Прабхупада с санскрита переводил? неправильно к тому же.

Гададхар пандит прабху уже все проблемы решил!
Жирной пищи поешь и все дела.

----------


## Сева

Кстати да!

Я когда сгущенки наемся у меня все страхи проходят!!!
Я просто спать хочу и ничего уже не боюсь!!!
Работает.

----------


## Кеша

Зачем такие язвительные и высокомерные высказывания на форуме?

----------


## Дамир

> Зачем такие язвительные и высокомерные высказывания на форуме?


Как зачем, чтобы язвить, высказывать и высокомерить  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Сева

А чего сразу высокомерные? просто язвительные.

----------


## Сева

Хотя действительно чтото я обнаглел..
разве можно сомневаться в человеке который знает Бхагавад гиту лучше Прабхупады?

Все накажут меня ямадуты.

----------


## Кеша

Вайшнав иногда может иметь мнение по какому-то вопросу, отличное от нашего (или даже ошибочное), но от этого он не перестает быть вайшнавом. 
Поэтому язвительные слова и высказанные в неуважительной, пренебрежительной форме - это вайшнава-апарадха, самый ужасный вид оскобрления, который ведет нас к падению.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Хотя действительно чтото я обнаглел..
> разве можно сомневаться в человеке который знает Бхагавад гиту лучше Прабхупады?
> 
> Все накажут меня ямадуты.


За ямадутов не знаю, но Модератор точно покарает!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Руслан Нарушевич 
Семинар «От Страха к Благодарности»

----------


## Джон

> Не уже ли действительно,никто ничего не боится?? И только я одна всего боюсь??


Мноие думаю боятся: боятся потерять близких, боятся смерти, боятся неопределенности. Знаете сколько страху натерпелся когда бездарные врачи сказали что у меня возможно рак крови - боялся пока не сдал анализы в онкоцентре и мне сказали что все хорошо.) Не страшно бояться, страшно когда страх берет контроль на тобой.)
Каждый день садясь за руль и дальше в дороге испытываю страх, но этот страх мне помогает при езде по нашим дорогам, с нашими водителями купившими права и считающими что им закон не писан.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Самое лучшее это бояться гнева жадности и вожделения   :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:good: 


> Самое лучшее это бояться гнева жадности и вожделения

----------


## Милана

> Знаете сколько страху натерпелся когда бездарные врачи сказали что у меня возможно рак крови - боялся пока не сдал анализы в онкоцентре и мне сказали что все хорошо.


У нас в городе 2-х летнего ребёнка вылечили от рака крови,он в реанимации уже лежал в краевом онкоцентре и так случайно получилось,что я сказала его маме,что слышала про то,что в Индии лейкемию молочной диетой лечат. Она сильно обрадовалась,правда врачи,пока ребёнок в реанимации лежал,не разрешили ему домашнее молоко давать и по-этому я не знаю даже,что там помогло,магазинное молоко или то,что она просто сильно в это поверила,но так или иначе,а через 2 или 3 месяца ребёнка домой выписали и она уже с ним в парке гуляла. Три года уже прошло. Буквально на днях опять их встретила в парке. С ребёнком всё нормально. Чудо,конечно.

----------


## Сева

В десятой песни или Кришна буке есть история про женитьбу внука Кришны Анируддхи на принцессе по имени Уша.

И там есть благословение что каждый кто читает или просто вспоминает эту историю избавляется от всех страхов.

----------


## Сева

На сайте vedadev.ru есть

http://www.vedadev.ru/text/sb10362.htm

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Преданное служение Господу, лучшее лекарство от страха!

----------

